# We will never be friends



## BC Carpenter (Dec 28, 2010)

I enjoy being friendly with clients, but still a lot of them I wouldn't want to be friends with. 

I think a mutual level of respect is important-they feel they have good value for their money spent, you feel good that you were paid properly and didn't have to deal with bs during the job.

I've had people be very friendly, lots of compliments and offers and whatnot, then they start asking for free extra's. When you politely tell them that's not in the agreement, or will be extra, they sometimes aren't as friendly as before (some are though) I think that's one possible danger of feeling like you're their "friend". They forget that doing them favours is coming out of your pocket. Most I think don't even think about it, others definitely know exactly what they are doing. I find these people are definitely the minority though.

Of course I enjoy getting along with people and feeling good about the project and possible future references, but most of these people i'm not there to be their friend and probably would not be their friend anyways in other circumstances.


----------



## Jimmy Cabinet (Jan 22, 2010)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> I make friends with a ton of customers. Our families end up going out to eat periodically etc. Because of this my word of mouth business is the best in the area and also the fastest spreading. Because of this my marketing is cheap where as my competition has to pay a premium. They also have customers with ZERO loyalty....where as my customers are loyal to he end.
> 
> If I had to own a business where I couldn't have life long friendships then put a bullet in by head because that's a life wasted.
> 
> ...


Mike once again you bucked the popular belief and once again I'm going to agree with you. I too become friends with some of my customers by going out to dinner and such as you do. When people like and trust you they are less likely going to question your price quote and less likely to collect bids like they are precious baseball cards. 

This very moment I'm thinking of at least 2 past customers whom I keep in touch with that I did work for around 15 years ago. I email a hello to past customers for at least 5 years and most all will return the hello. Quite often I get a call from them or their friends but I lose out on that cause I move around too much.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Jimmy Cabinet said:


> Mike once again you bucked the popular belief and once again I'm going to agree with you. I too become friends with some of my customers by going out to dinner and such as you do. When people like and trust you they are less likely going to question your price quote and less likely to collect bids like they are precious baseball cards.
> 
> This very moment I'm thinking of at least 2 past customers whom I keep in touch with that I did work for around 15 years ago. I email a hello to past customers for at least 5 years and most all will return the hello. Quite often I get a call from them or their friends but I lose out on that cause I move around too much.


Absolutely. And really.....many of them don't become close friends and I'm cool with that. Even though they don't they have a tremendous respect for me I think.....and still love to promote me. 
But a good chunk of them do become friends and in smaller communities that's important. The world we live in has been pretty harsh on folks lately so friendship is even more important.

I enjoy business and the enjoyment really doesn't happen because of the check in the mail. The experience is what makes construction so rewarding. 

Happy Easter by the way Jimmy.

Mike


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

Well that is how it started out. It was a huge remodel and my crew was there 5 or 6 days a week for 6 months while the HOs went to their jobs. 
Job went off without a hitch and the final payment included a cash bonus for finishing early.
I don't expect to become best friends with every customer who signs my contracts,
what developes through respect for their private lives is something included in my work ethic. 
How I ended up on their Christmas card list is beyond me. :thumbsup:


----------



## researchhound (Sep 5, 2010)

skyhook said:


> Well that is how it started out. It was a huge remodel and my crew was there 5 or 6 days a week for 6 months while the HOs went to their jobs.
> Job went off without a hitch and the final payment included a cash bonus for finishing early.
> I don't expect to become best friends with every customer who signs my contracts,
> what developes through respect for their private lives is something included in my work ethic.
> How I ended up on their Christmas card list is beyond me. :thumbsup:


Hey - quit bragging! *I *get Christmas and birthday cards from my insurance agent and my dentist. Now *there's* true friendship! 
:thumbsup:


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

researchhound said:


> Hey - quit bragging! *I *get Christmas and birthday cards from my insurance agent and my dentist. Now *there's* true friendship!
> :thumbsup:


Why couldn't I figure that out.?


----------

